# Paph. Lady Rothschild 'Eclipse'



## paphioland (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry Labelled thread incorrectly. It is now correct.

5.5 cm dorsal, 1.7 cm petals







With flash


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2010)

WooHoo!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2010)

:drool::drool:SOOO HANDSOME!!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice dorsal stripping!


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW. That is just awesome.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2010)

Great flowers!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2010)

love this hybrid!


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2010)

Gimmeee.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2010)

Impressive display of these Michael Koopowitz x rothschildianum blooms!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 30, 2010)

very graceful


----------



## cattmad (Jun 30, 2010)

thats real nice


----------



## Bolero (Jun 30, 2010)

Extremely impressive, I think that plant is a great plant.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn!

Gorgeous set of blooms!


----------



## etex (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW - Very impressive blooms!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 30, 2010)

most excellent!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 30, 2010)

Wonderful! I want it!!!


----------



## carrilloenglish (Jun 30, 2010)

I would pay a good dollar for that plant. Great shape and balance and the size is right on with awarded clones.

Very, very nice indeed! If you ever get bored of it.... 

Christian


----------



## John Boy (Jun 30, 2010)

my I outbid Christian? I'll pay you an extra 10 bucks! ;0)


----------



## e-spice (Jun 30, 2010)

You got some incredible plants, bro.

e-spice


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW, I have one myself which has a few years until it will flower, but I didn't think a Lady Roth could turn out this nice.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 30, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 30, 2010)

That is AMAZINGG!!!  Congrats on such a wonderful blooming..


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 1, 2010)

:drool::drool:Royalty!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Impressive display of these Michael Koopowitz x rothschildianum blooms!!! Jean



==> rothschildianum x Lady Isabel then  !! Jean


----------



## raymond (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice plant


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 5, 2010)

One of the best I've seen! Isn't this Lady Isabel x roth?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 5, 2010)

Flat and wide! Excellent!

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Man oh man! Usually the name "fatty" doesn't conjure a nice image, but in this case it fits!


----------



## McPaph (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice. awesome job.


----------

